# Catfish spot



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Glenn the two spots I was talking about I markerd in orange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm thinking further away from the bend


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> I'm thinking further away from the bend


Even further down from the lower orange mark?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is a shot from thend down to the damn. What u think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its really hard to say


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

K thanks. I am going to do some looking this weekend. When u were talking about looking for a funnel. Are you talking about something on the bottom that would act like a funnel like a creek channel or a ledge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill break it down for yah in a Pm when I get back to my PC


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I fish the lake below the dam pictured.... almost to the next dam downstream. Is there any rhyme or reason as to when they open/close these dams? do they work together? is there any way to predict what they will do? Im guessing the stretch you are targeting is no flow if the dam is closed, just rising water? - but you have flow as soon as they open the gates? I've noticed in my area, if they close MF and open that one, the water rises but I have no flow which results in a reverse flow... which is weird. If that one is closed and they open MF - level drops with tons of flow, but sometimes they are open at the same time which gives flow but no drop in level. I think the fish like the flow with level drop but caught some recently on no flow and rising water.... whole dam thing is giving me a headache!!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Ill break it down for yah in a Pm when I get back to my PC


Actually, it was just getting good :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.....and wouldn't it be nice if you could PM pictures so you could keep lurkers like me & RustyBucket from being so nosey!! lol


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Ill break it down for yah in a Pm when I get back to my PC



Great Glenn I will be looking for a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I fish the lake below the dam pictured.... almost to the next dam downstream. Is there any rhyme or reason as to when they open/close these dams? do they work together? is there any way to predict what they will do? Im guessing the stretch you are targeting is no flow if the dam is closed, just rising water? - but you have flow as soon as they open the gates? I've noticed in my area, if they close MF and open that one, the water rises but I have no flow which results in a reverse flow... which is weird. If that one is closed and they open MF - level drops with tons of flow, but sometimes they are open at the same time which gives flow but no drop in level. I think the fish like the flow with level drop but caught some recently on no flow and rising water.... whole dam thing is giving me a headache!!



Here is the number to call to see what the schedule is for the dams. But have the time they don't follow what they say. Trying to fish when the water is moving can be a pain. 

1-334-682-4896


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

4hooks said:


> Here is the number to call to see what the schedule is for the dams. But have the time they don't follow what they say. Trying to fish when the water is moving can be a pain. 1-334-682-4896 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks! I called, What Is the "units operating? Guessing that is basically the water opening. 1 unit operating is a little, 3 units operating is a lot and no units operating = closed?? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It's hardly worth the effort it takes to dial the number. They never do what they say!


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> It's hardly worth the effort it takes to dial the number. They never do what they say!



You are correct it is aggravating as hell trying to fish my section of river because of it. One day you have a river 3 hours later you are fishing a lake!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> thanks! I called, What Is the "units operating? Guessing that is basically the water opening. 1 unit operating is a little, 3 units operating is a lot and no units operating = closed?? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



Yes units is the what they call the genorators. Depending on how many units they have running. Will affect how much water is coming through the dam and how much current you will have.








I also use a app called river data it's on the App Store for I phones. It will show u what the river level is. You can tell if there pulling water or holding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

